# Little hydrophobes!



## Synbadd (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello all

It would appear my birds avoid the bath. I have put a bird bath in their large cage, its an old ice cream tub, and filled it up about 2" with water.

I have seen them drink from it, and often poop in it but have never seen anything to suggest they splash in it.

Is that normal?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Even a large ice cream tub is probably too small in respect to length & breadth and too deep, better with something like a cat litter tray - long wide and shallower, but deep enough to hold about 2" water.
They dont always take to it right away, but as soon as one figures it out, they usually all do and want at the same time


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

A disposable aluminum lasagna pan works great. Kinda keeps the splashed to a minimum. Kinda...lol


----------



## Pidgeys (Nov 18, 2012)

my house bird hates any kind of bath but loves a cool shower with me funnily enough. he stands on my hand as a puff ball and lifts up his wings to wash his 'wing-pits' haha


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats cute.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Large Flower Pot Saucer*

My doves like to bathe in a large flower pot saucer, with about 1 inch of room temperature water in it. And they seem most interested in bathing when they are *outside* their cages. They like to bathe out in the open but they also need to feel "safe" in order to bathe. 

Try putting a large flower pot saucer on the floor in a room or on a table (with news paper underneath if splashing is a problem) where your birds feel comfortable and they may bathe there.










Sunbathing after swimming:









My parakeets like it too.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Maggie loves a bath so much she'll even get into the dishwater if we don't keep a close eye on her, so I make sure she has a baking dish (Corning casserole dish) with water in it available all the time, on top of her cage, with about an inch or two of water in it. She uses it about every other day.


----------

